
A Free Software OS for the ReMarkable E-Paper Tablet - walterbell
https://hackaday.com/2020/09/06/a-free-software-os-for-the-remarkable-e-paper-tablet/
======
dnautics
I was confused about this. There is no repo, because what the person selling
the kit is selling is a tarball that is a shortcut for his (well-researched
and tested, of course) instruction manual for installing an OS that is
available elsewhere. The manual itself is also available free of charge. It
looks to be a bit of a pain to assemble the tarball by hand, not by design, by
necessity.

------
mrintegrity
I have no problem with the developer / author charging any amount for the
tarball and following the licenses of the software. It's absolutely his right
and the comments complaining really miss the point, if you can't afford /
don't like it, read the instructions, download the source and do it yourself,
you have that right

------
solarkraft
I was initially hoping for an e-paper optimized OS, which is what is still
missing (luckily KOReader does a lot of what you need).

If you're generally interested in Linux on e-readers you might like that the
people at Mobileread have managed to install Debian and Alpine Linux [0] on
various Kindle models.

[0]:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rcZiVo1z4Eg](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rcZiVo1z4Eg)

------
ncmncm
It seems worth mention that actually using a desktop OS UI on your ReMarkable
will wear out the screen in no time flat. You need to minimize limit the
number of rewrites to the same spot.

------
Funes-
>[the OS] may be purchased for $20 (USD)

No, thanks. Way to hinder community development and tinkering.

~~~
azeirah
10$ of the 20$ go to the FSF and parabola devs. The other 10$ is for the
developer who made this.

I don't mind paying for good work.

~~~
solarkraft
The guide is also really well made. Arguably that's the real product here and
it's CC-BY-SA.

